# Lillian's Honey



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Anyone use this when Lillian offered it and know of something that compares that is available elsewhere? Denise (who got that fragrance from Lil) has discontinued it and I will need to find something to replace it. Elements Bath and Body offers a Honey L'Occitaine dupe, but I don't know how it compares to the one I'm used to.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2011)

I feel your pain.... Ask vicki, she makes alot of honey soap... I loved that fragrance and make a honey orange that is wonderful... but I have 32 oz left of it for a while... 
Barb


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

Oh Barb,
Honey Orange sounds wonderful! I've been waiting to find a good Honey, so I hope Vicki tells us which one is yummy.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

All my Lillian stuff was duped by a company....a company that just last month sold everything to a new company without contacting anyone, they marketed it as a 'sale' and then sold out. When the fixtures and shelving were put up for sale I had a very bad feeling  The new company hasn't contacted me yet and since they were not in business before duping scents...I am going to be stuck going to one that does and starting this whole thing over. I am really low in a few scents, but I have about 20 pounds of honey here.

There are several folks selling Honey Bee, it is supposed to be very honey perfumey, which is exactly what Lillians Honey is. I have all of Lillians contact companies saved, they have been shared on this forum before if anyone has time to search. And once again, this would be a perfect opportunity for someone who is so much easier to deal with than who is doing it now, to sell the honey on here, to sell her OMH, to sell her dragons blood, to sell her black raspberry vanilla, to sell her peppermint...we could do one sale just on this forum every 6 months or every year...I would buy 20 of the 33 pounds of most of it. If I do this myself I will just keep the whole 33 pounds 

I don't remember if it was Becky??? who also has the list of suppliers Lillian uses, but if someone wants mine that I have just tell me an I will post it or give it to you privately.

And since I am Chatty Kathy on this thread......Aroma Haven just sent me several dozen of their new scents that came in to soap and test for them, I will also post them in the scent review above....with soap classes starting tommorrow I should be through them in a couple of weeks and then post again after they are cured on scent strength. I am going to use them for soap classes for one of the examples, lets just hope it's not an example of seizing  or the famous soap in a bucket demo  Vicki


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I'd be interested if someone did the coop. I have tried to find lillians honey and ended up with yukko stuff that I hate. If I had more room here I'd do it, but we're just about crowded out of our house now with all my soap stuff and CG's tools.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Aroma Haven's Honey Bee smells pretty good but isn't the same as Lillian's. I use Natures Garden's Buttermilk something too....it's supposed to smell like Burt's Bee's lotion. But still.....just not the same.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I ordered a sample size of the Honey L'Occitane dupe that Elements offers...Lillian's honey was billed along those lines, so I will let everyone know how it smells, etc. I know that ARHE's OMH smells exactly like Lillians OOB...I just got a sample size of that to sniff when they had their sale. I just think it's a bummer that there was this whole thing with who would get the codes and they would now handle it, but Denise has discontinued all of them since acquiring Southern Soapers. OTOH, there was that issue with the OMH smelling different and more chemical in a recent batch and I have not had the Honey behave itself lately...it's like they were re-formulated.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

I would love to be able to do the co-op. I have the room and the desire but not the money it would take to buy it up front. 
Vicki, please, please can we do the sale on here twice a year??????? It's such a good chance for those of us who can't get it any other way to get our hands on it :yes


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Collect the money up front, then charge for exact shipping when the scent gets to you and you ship. Whoever you deal with will give you samples, ask for 4 ounces, it really is the smallest amount you can really get a feel for how its going to work in the soap, and use it at the full 1OPP if you like it then coop it to us. It's not as if you have prices you have to beat because we can't get it anymore. We could also simply have it duped, I have enough to send in, you still would want to get a sample of it because to much a change in formula is going to accellerate it more than it does. This honey is a dead on sweet honey dupe, it is thick also. If it really is the Honey L octaine it is going to be more expensive, but it still doesn't match what I have tried before and I refuse to pay some of the places prices to even test theirs. Vicki


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I've been thinking before this post that it seemed like we needed to be able to sell lillian's scents since most of them denise isn't willing to sell. i thought of asking lillian for her list but didn't think she'd give it up. I'd be willing to do coops on the scents if vicki has the list of suppliers/details. will wait and see if Tamera does it great!! if not i'm game.


----------



## 2Sticks (Dec 13, 2007)

It doesn't matter to me Jodi just as long as we get it done  Whichever way is the best is fine with me.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

Tamera, GO FOR IT!! if you need any help let me know


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I can try asking her...I figure it couldn't hurt to ask, right? :shrug


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

I can tell you that Oregon Trails Honey is a totally different scent.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, so I asked. The answer was no. The codes are still Denise's property, and Denise will, apparently, offer whatever FOs of Lillian's that people want, if enough people want them. I have found a different OMH that I think will be fine for me, but as far as the Honey and the Lavender & Violets go, I would still want to get those.


----------



## winestonefarm (Oct 6, 2008)

I want an OMH like the original lillian, it smelled awesome, the last batch i bought smelled like perm :-( the one time i bought 5# I also loved the Honey L'Occitane she had, but the new one smells different. 

Tamera, I need lillians Nautica if you are ready to try  hopefully some others do too. 

vickie, when i looked it up on welllington it had 3 levels, the highest grade was $26# is this the right one? thanks!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ok, so I got my samples from Elements Bath and Body today. OOB, the OMH smells like the original one from Lillian (I agree, Jodi, the more recent batch smelled off) and the Honey L'Occitane smells, to me, EXACTLY like the original Honey that Lillian offered. Here's the info on it from their website:



> nspired by the Provence honey bees, we've had the most delectable, sweet nectar formulated to tantalize your senses. This is the yummiest honey ever & you will want to drink it straight from the bottle (but please don't). *L'Occitane Type*
> BATH & BODY SAFE: YES
> PARAFFIN: YES. Super strong in 8oz jar using CBL125 and 51 zinc
> 100% SOY: 10 oz round jar wicked with HTP1212 &/or HTP1213, 1 oz per #, living area of 250 sq feet. Performed awesome after 3 day cure.
> ...


Now, I think that means that it should not go the brown/honey color that the other one did, which for me, is a bit of a bummer, since I liked the color the soap turned, but if it smells the same, I'm half way there.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't understand the codes thing. Why would companies not give out "codes" to anyone with the money to buy large amounts from them? And are they okay with people switching codes from person to person? Frankly, as far as I've seen, Denise's products are priced higher than I want to pay. Many are listed by the 8oz, with what seems like a good price, but in reality it is not since it's only 8 oz. I don't see where any of her products are reduced at all...maybe I just don't know prices very well?


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

The codes are, as I understand it, the recipes for the specific formulas for the FOs Lillian was selling. So you could go to, say, Lebermuth, and say, I want a Honey FO and they might have 2 listed in their website, and neither of them might be the one Lillian was selling, even if she got it from Lebermuth (and I have no idea whether she did, just throwing a name out there). And they are exclusive; although they are the recipe for the FO made by the manufacturer, they are not the property of the manufacturer, they were Lillian's, and now they are Denise's. 

And you are right about the prices of the FOs Denise is currently offering at First Choice Fragrance Oils...they are on the higher side, consistent with what Southern Soapers offered before she bought them out, and along the same lines as, say, Brambleberry or WSP.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

The OMH and Honey L'Occitane are from Agilex. This is copy and pasted from an email from Lillian to me.

When I duped my scents, (send in 2 ounces to them, they then made it as close to the scent I sent in as they could) they then gave me a lot number. The only way you could then get my scent that I had made was for me to share my lot number with you. So although we have the company that she bought the two from, this does not mean that we can get the same exact scent even with her buyer. Which I don't have the name  I do have her essential oil buyers name but that doesn't do a lot of good unless, once again you have the lot numbers.

Sorry but paying $20+ a pound is never happening here, not for soap.

Jodi I only used Wellington once and it is like SOS, where there is the regular grade, concentrated grade and then perfume grade...we do not need the top grade for soap. I do know that Wellington's Dragons Blood is powdery, more like the old Witches Brew and not the Dragons Blood I want.

What would be nice is if we found out some of these suppliers and then had a DGI account with everyone sharing the codes so anyone can buy and sell if they want to.....but boy just one person doing this would be great  Vicki


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

There was a discussion about Agilex on The Dish recently, how they upped their minimums--so, for example, the minimum for a certain scent might still be 25# or 35#, but that you still had to order a certain dollar amount at once and 25# of one fragrance didn't even come close to matching it. Lillian mentioned to me that there are also annual minimums ($5k) and that the manufacturer won't do business with you unless you are a brick and mortar store. (She didn't mention Agilex by name, just said, "the manufacturer.") 

Question, Vicki: I asked Denise about a possible reformulation and she said, no, that nothing had been reformulated, the codes and the manufacturer are the same. But I am wondering if it is possible that there could have still been a change. For example, you can get lavender from different sources, distilled in different ways. Using Bulgarian Lavender in a formulation will not yield the same results as using 40/42, even though I could still say either way that I used lavender. Could something like that have happened with these FOs, that is causing a different smell to the OMH and different behavior in the Honey? I just don't know any other way to explain the difference. :/


----------



## Shadow Woods Nubians (Nov 19, 2007)

Day-Star's Honey (NOT the Nature's Cauldron Formulation one, although I haven't tried it) smells exactly like Lillian's Honey to me. I have used both and could not tell a difference! It costs $26.95 for 16 oz though, but it is a very strong scent and I use it at .75 oz/lb and could probably use less than that for a good scent that sticks.
Elizabeth


----------

